# NoID Dendrobium



## MaryPientka (Nov 27, 2013)

I wonder if anyone could help me identify this NoID, deciduous Dendrobium? My daughter rescued it from a trash bin in her office. After several years on my window sill, it finally bloomed last July.







Many thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2013)

Are you kidding, I have to join something? 
thanks anyway but, there are ways to post photos directly.


----------



## MaryPientka (Nov 27, 2013)

*reposted photos*

my apologies.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks. I dont grow them but someone here will know exactly what it is.


----------



## limuhead (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks like Dendrobium Little Green Apples to me. Definitely a convolotum hybrid...

https://www.google.com/search?q=den...llery%2Fshowphoto.php%3Fphoto%3D24485;640;480


----------



## MaryPientka (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## MaryPientka (Dec 30, 2014)

Just an update. After checking photos of D. convolotum hybrids, I feel fairly confident in calling this plant Dendrobium Andree Millar. 

Two years ago it was a handful of bare back-canes. Today, it is in bloom with 36 blossoms.

Again, thank you limuhead and NYEric for your input.

http://imageshack.com/a/img901/5749/YcxwzK.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/7351/jKWQtp.jpg


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, those bloom prolifically., My problem is dealing with deciduous plants as I like to water every day.


----------



## orcoholic (Dec 30, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Yeah, those bloom prolifically., My problem is dealing with deciduous plants as I like to water every day.



This is a latouria section den. It isn't deciduous and doesn't need or want a dry period. It's from H&R breeding.


----------



## MaryPientka (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll send you a keiki, if you'd like. I think it would be fine in well-draining media or mounted.


----------



## MaryPientka (Dec 30, 2014)

orcoholic, thanks for the info! I agree.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2014)

Not me, thanks, I am actually starting to think I am running out of space!!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 30, 2014)

MaryPientka said:


> Just an update. After checking photos of D. convolotum hybrids, I feel fairly confident in calling this plant Dendrobium Andree Millar.
> 
> Two years ago it was a handful of bare back-canes. Today, it is in bloom with 36 blossoms.
> 
> ...


You should post the pictures of it in the non-slipper orchid subforum, so it gets the attention and admiration it deserves. 



NYEric said:


> Not me, thanks, I am actually starting to think I am running out of space!!



Dendrobium normanbyense? It's really small...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2014)

I need you to come see some of the small plants i have that are now specimen size. Maybe you can hit them with your shrink ray!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 30, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I need you to come see some of the small plants i have that are now specimen size. Maybe you can hit them with your shrink ray!


It wold be my pleasure (as long as it's not a Phrag... My shrink ray seems to malfunction when it comes to those). 

But normanbyense doesn't get big. Mine is BS and the canes are no taller than 5". It'll only grow in width now I guess.


----------



## MaryPientka (Dec 30, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> It wold be my pleasure (as long as it's not a Phrag... My shrink ray seems to malfunction when it comes to those).
> 
> But normanbyense doesn't get big. Mine is BS and the canes are no taller than 5". It'll only grow in width now I guess.



My blooming canes range from 5-12 inches. For me, it's a plant that _will_ not die.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 30, 2014)

MaryPientka said:


> My blooming canes range from 5-12 inches. For me, it's a plant that _will_ not die.


The canes range from less than an inch to those impressive five inches. Dend normanbyense really is a pocket orchid.  Mine seems very easy to care for too. Perfect Dendro species for beginners like myself.


----------

